# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لاتبخل على والدتك بقراءة هذا الدعاء

## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين


منقول

----------


## بحر الشوق

رحم الله والديك.

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

*بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الف خير عن والدتك*

----------


## نور علي

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## My tears

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## صعب انساك

بسم الله الرحم الرحيم           اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد        واحشرنا مع محمد وال محمد   والله يعطيك العافية ورزقنا الله جميعا رضاء الوالدين بحق محمد وال محمد والسلام خير ختام

----------


## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




**وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## My tears

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## القلب المرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ابو طارق

***بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم***

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*



*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*


*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأ بالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب*  
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*  
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا*  
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك* 
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا* 
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة* 
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك* 
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك* 
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا* 
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين*  
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل* 
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك* 
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها* 
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها* 
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها* 
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها* 
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر* 
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها* 
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها* 
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا*  
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين*


*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## القلب المرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## My tears

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




**وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## My tears

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## القلب المرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




**وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## fatemah

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا* 
*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت* 
*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك*  
*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب*  
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*  
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا*  
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك* 
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا* 
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة* 
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك* 
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك* 
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا* 
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين*  
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل* 
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك* 
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها* 
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها* 
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها* 
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها* 
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر* 
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها* 
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها* 
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا*  
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا ..*
*احشرهما مع محمد وال محمد..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## ام الحلوين

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين
*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين


الله يعطيكم العافية ..
مثابين و مأجورين .. ومن الفائزين و الراضين عنهم بإذن الباري تعالى ..

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا* 
*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت* 
*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك*  
*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب*  
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*  
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا*  
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك* 
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا* 
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة* 
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك* 
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك* 
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا* 
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين*  
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل* 
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك* 
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها* 
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها* 
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها* 
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها* 
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر* 
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها* 
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها* 
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا*  
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## فهد البدري

رحم الله والديك.

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## فرح

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

**
*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




**وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيموقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانااللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيتبه أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيركاللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيااللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورةاللهم أسعدها بتقواكاللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانكاللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارااللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عملاللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لكاللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرهااللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرهاو ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنهااللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتهااللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمراللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالهااللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرهااللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهااللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقهااللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقهااللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقهاوصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## لحن الخلود

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

*بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الف خير عن والدتك*

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## بقايا انسان

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الي يوم الدين*

----------


## العيون الحزينة

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## khozam

*..رب اغفرلي ولوالدي وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا..

**..اللهم طهرهما من جميع الذنوب والخطايا كما تنقي الثوب الابيض من الدنس ..
..اللهم ثبتهم على الصراط المستقيم..*

..جزاك الله الف خير اخوي..

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

_وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

__اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين_

----------


## كـــ1دي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا
صدق الله العلي العظيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*
*وصلى اللهم وسلم على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعله الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## نبراس النور

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ايات الروح

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## زهر الياسمين

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

*بارك الله فيكي وجزاك الف خير عن والدتك*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا* 
*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت* 
*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك*  
*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب*  
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*  
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا*  
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك* 
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا* 
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة* 
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك* 
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك* 
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا* 
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين*  
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل* 
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك* 
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها* 
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها* 
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها* 
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها* 
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر* 
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها* 
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها* 
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا*  
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأ بالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## روحانيات

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## احلى غرام

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## ام الحلوين

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*
 نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## شمعة الوادي

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## sweetsoul

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا* 
*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت* 
*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك*  
*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب*  
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*  
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا*  
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك* 
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا* 
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة* 
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك* 
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك* 
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا* 
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين*  
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل* 
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك* 
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها* 
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها* 
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها* 
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها* 
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر* 
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها* 
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها* 
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا*  
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها* 
*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*


*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*


*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 


*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 


*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 


*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 


*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*


*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*


*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*


*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*


*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*


*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*


*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 


*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*


*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*


*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*


*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*


*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*


*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*


*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*


*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*


*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*


*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 


*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## روحانيات

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*

*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 

*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 

*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 

*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 

*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*

*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*

*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*

*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*

*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*

*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*

*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 

*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*

*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*

*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*

*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*

*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*

*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*

*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*

*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*

*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*

*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 

*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




**وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا

**اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## روحانيات

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*


*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*


*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 


*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 


*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 


*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 


*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*


*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*


*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*


*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*


*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*


*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*


*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 


*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*


*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*


*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*


*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*


*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*


*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*


*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*


*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*


*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*


*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 


*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*


*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا*

*اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت*
*به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك* 
*اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب* 
*اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 
*اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا* 
*هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك*
*اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا*
*اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة*
*اللهم أسعدها بتقواك*
*اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك*
*اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا*
*اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين* 
*ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل*
*اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك*
*اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها*
*اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها*
*و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها*
*اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها*
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر*
*اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها*
*اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها*
*اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا* 
*على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها*
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*
*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها*

*وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 دعاء للوالدة



اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت! ! ! ، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك
اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأ بالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب ، اللهم اكفها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدها بتقواك 
اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين الن ار وبين ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل 
اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبرسنها 
اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها، و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها 
اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها..... اللهم آمين 
اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها 
اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
اللهم آمين 
و صلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله 
 


واعلم لو نشرته لاصدقاءك ستكون هناك رحمه لوالدتك فلا تبخل عليها بالرحمه

 وجزيت خيرا




-- 
اللّهُمّ صَلّ عَلى مُحَمّدٍ وَآلِ مُحَمّدٍ الفـُـلـْـكِ الجَارِيَةِ فِي اللُّجَجِ الغَامِرَةِ يَأمَنُ مَن رَكِبَهَا وَيَغــْرَقُ مَن تَـرَكَهَا
المـُـتـَـقـَدِمُ لَهُمْ مَارِقٌ وَالمُـتـَـأخِرُ عَنـْهُم زَاهِقٌ واللاّزِمُ لَهُمْ لاحِقٌ
اَللّـهُمَّ الْعَنْ اَوَّلَ ظالِم ظَلَمَ حَقَّ مُحَمَّد وَآلِ مُحَمَّد وَآخِرَ تابِع لَهُ عَلى ذلِكَ

----------


## م.لا.ك

يسلمووووو اخ الحبيب
يعطيك العافيه"

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم ..

اللهم ارزقنا برها وعفوها ..ولاتتوفنا إلا وهي راضية عنا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين ...


اللهم أغدق عليها من رزقك الحلال الواسع ... واقضي حوائجها ويسر مطالبها ...

واحفظها ...وارح يارب بالها ......


وارزقها الجنة بعد عمر طويل...مع محمد وآله الطاهرين ....في أعلى عليين برحتمك ياارحم الراحمين ..

وبحق من هم أكرم الخلق لديك يارب العالمين ..


أخي الكريم ...


يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح الموفق...

وجُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى في الدنيا والآخرة ...

ورحم الله والديك..وحفظ أمهاتنا من كل سوء بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين ...

أخي....بعد إذنك ...سوف يتم نقل موضوعك هذا لقسم الأذكار ليأخذ حقه هناك بشكل أكبر..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم آمين 
يعطيك العافيه خيو طرح جدا قيم ورائع*

*عساك ع القوة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووووووو على الطرح الحلووو 

ما ننحرم من جديدك ياربي

----------


## شمسك وسط عيني

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم و آهلك اعدائهم يارب العالين_ 
_اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت! ! ! أن تبسط على والدتي ووالدي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك_ 
_اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى تهنئا بالمعيشة واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تبلّغها إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك_
_اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما تتمنياه لنا في الدنيا_
_اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة_
_اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك_
_اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك_
_اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا ورزقا دارا وعملا بارا_
_اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أو عمل_
_اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك الشاكرين لك الطائعين لك المنيبين لك_
_اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وانقطاع عمرهما_
_اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها_
_اللهم تقبل توبتهما وأجب دعوتهما_
_اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر_
_اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالهما.. اللهم آمين_

_اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيان عنا فترضى اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما_
_اللهم ورضهما علينا اللهم ولا تتوفاهما إلا وهم راضين عنا تمام الرضى اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما ينبغي لهما علينا اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_

_نسألكم الدعــاء_
_اختكم شمسك وسط عيني_

----------


## هدوء الغرام

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم و آهلك اعدائهم يارب العالين_ 
_اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت! ! ! أن تبسط على والدتي ووالدي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك_ 
_اللهم ألبسهما العافية حتى تهنئا بالمعيشة واختم لهما بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهما الذنوب اللهم اكفيهما كل هول دون الجنة حتى تبلّغها إياها .. برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_اللهم لا تجعل لهما ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا هي لك رضا ولهما فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لهما حاجة عند أحد غيرك_
_اللهم و أقر أعينهما بما تتمنياه لنا في الدنيا_
_اللهم إجعل أوقاتهما بذكرك معمورة_
_اللهم أسعدهما بتقواك_
_اللهم اجعلهما في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك_
_اللهم ارزقهما عيشا قارا ورزقا دارا وعملا بارا_
_اللهم ارزقهما الجنة وما يقربهما إليها من قول اوعمل وباعد بينهما وبين النار وبين ما يقربهما إليها من قول أو عمل_
_اللهم اجعلهما من الذاكرين لك الشاكرين لك الطائعين لك المنيبين لك_
_اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقهما عند كبر سنهما وانقطاع عمرهما_
_اللهم واغفر لهما جميع ما مضى من ذنوبهما واعصمهما فيما بقي من عمرهما و ارزقهما عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها_
_اللهم تقبل توبتهما وأجب دعوتهما_
_اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردهما إلى أرذل العمر_
_اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالهما.. اللهم آمين_

_اللهم وأعنا على برهما حتى يرضيان عنا فترضى اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليهما في كبرهما_
_اللهم ورضهما علينا اللهم ولا تتوفاهما إلا وهم راضين عنا تمام الرضى اللهم و اعنا على خدمتهما كما ينبغي لهما علينا اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_
_اللهم ارزقنا رضاهما ونعوذ بك من عقوقهما_

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## التوبي

[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..] 
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت 
به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب  
اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين  
اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا  
هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدها بتقواك 
اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين  
ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل 
اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها 
اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها 
و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها 
اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها 
اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها 
اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا  
على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..] 
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت 
به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب  
اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين  
اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا  
هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدها بتقواك 
اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين  
ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل 
اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها 
اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها 
و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها 
اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها 
اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها 
اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا  
على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..] 
اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت 
به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب  
اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين  
اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا  
هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك 
اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا 
اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة 
اللهم أسعدها بتقواك 
اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك 
اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا 
اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين  
ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل 
اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك 
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها 
اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها 
و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها 
اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها 
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر 
اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها 
اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها 
اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا  
على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها 
وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## التوبي

[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت
به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 



اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 
هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك
اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا
اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة
اللهم أسعدها بتقواك
اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك
اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا
اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 
ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل
اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك
اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها
اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها
و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها
اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها
اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر
اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها
اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها
اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 
على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها
اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها
وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*[..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*[**..وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا..**]

اللهم يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت

به أجبت، أن تبسط على والدتي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك 

اللهم ألبسها العافية حتى تهنأبالمعيشة ، واختم لها بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرها الذنوب 

اللهم اكفيها كل هول دون الجنة حتى تُبَلِّغْها إياها برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

اللهم لا تجعل لها ذنبا إلا غفرته ، ولا هما إلا فرجته ، ولا حاجة من حوائج الدنيا 

هي لك رضا ولها فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها, اللهم ولا تجعل لها حاجة عند أحد غيرك

اللهم و أقر أعينها بما تتمناه لنا في الدنيا

اللهم إجعل أوقاتها بذكرك معمورة

اللهم أسعدها بتقواك

اللهم اجعلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك

اللهم ارزقها عيشا قارا ، ورزقا دارا ، وعملا بارا

اللهم ارزقها الجنة وما يقربها إليها من قول اوعمل ، وباعد بينها وبين النار وبين 

ما يقربها إليها من قول أو عمل

اللهم اجعلها من الذاكرين لك ، الشاكرين لك ، الطائعين لك ، المنيبين لك

اللهم واجعل أوسع رزقها عند كبر سنها وانقطاع عمرها

اللهم واغفر لها جميع ما مضى من ذنوبها ، واعصمها فيما بقي من عمرها

و ارزقها عملا زاكيا ترضى به عنها

اللهم تقبل توبتها ، وأجب دعوتها

اللهم إنا نعوذ بك أن تردها إلى أرذل العمر

اللهم واختم بالحسنات أعمالها

اللهم وأعنا على برها حتى ترضى عنا فترضى ، اللهم اعنا على الإحسان إليها في كبرها

اللهم ورضها علينا ، اللهم ولا تتوفاها إلا وهي راضية عنا تمام الرضى ، اللهم و اعنا 

على خدمتها كما ينبغي لها علينا، اللهم اجعلنا بارين طائعين لها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

اللهم ارزقنا رضاها ونعوذ بك من عقوقها

وصل الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آل محمد ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------

